# Post pics of your pier/surf cart here!



## mrb1268

OK...it don't matter if you push, pull, roll, pedal, carry, drag with your belt loop or whatever it is you haul your gear in.....let's see'em all. Enjoy


----------



## ntizda

I could've sworn I took more pictures this last vacation but this is the only one I have right now. I have it modded to carry 4 rods(2surf and 2 ultralights) aerator bucket, tackle bag, smaller cooler and then both riders carry a bookbag each. It's a workout but we can make it to the jetties in 15 minutes with more gear we could carry walking.


Here is also 2 other devices I use to carry my freshwater tackle


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

Here is a pic of my two carts that I have put together. The bike cart was bought from a lady and questioned about my kids, LOL, did not have the heart to tell her I was cutting it up to make a fishing cart. The other is my pier cart, It needs something new, Just bought a clamp on LED Grill light for rigging at night. We will see how that works soon, HOPEFULLY


----------



## kbamhi

I call it frankencart. What you can't see in the picture is the bait cutting board inserted in one of the rod holders.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

Come on everyone, we need some new ideas. Eveything can use improvements.....if not we would only have one rod to fish with, one gun to hunt with...... how BORING!!! WHAT would we spend our money on??????


----------



## abass105

Here are pictures of my two carts. I use the Sr. for the surf and the Jr. for the pier.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

abass105 said:


> Here are pictures of my two carts. I use the Sr. for the surf and the Jr. for the pier.
> View attachment 11437
> View attachment 11438


abass's pier cart was the reason I remembered him, compact, perfect fit for everything! Good job, A!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Ibought a used SR last fall for $100 and sold my jr to a family member.

I have my sr taken apart at the moment as im going to get it covered in truck bed liner. After it dries im going to put a plastic mesh on the bottom and sides with zip ties. Might go all out and throw on some LEDS.

Need to make more rod holders and a net hanger out of pvc


----------



## kbamhi

kbamhi said:


> View attachment 11302
> I call it frankencart. What you can't see in the picture is the bait cutting board inserted in one of the rod holders.


I need to get busy and figure out a way to mount my pier net before spring.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

agree, the pier net is still troublesome. It always gets tangled somehow or another.


----------



## JLOVE

Here is my rig


----------



## abass105

Nice rig. Very ingenious design.



JLOVE said:


> Here is my rig


----------



## CASTNBLAST

Made it myself out of UV stable PVC. I'm new to the sport of surf/pier fishing, and I sold my ice fishing rig i made when I lived in Michigan.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

Those are nice carts, I really like the ice fishing cart. I have seen some DOOZIES on the shows, but that appears it has what you need and portable along with it.
GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfmom

heres the one hubby made for me.. still going to add more rod holders and a way to attach a flea holder


----------



## rabbitdog2

Good job


----------



## surfmom

thanks hey mods can you pin this? I had a hard time finding it


----------



## Seahawk

surfmom said:


> thanks hey mods can you pin this? I had a hard time finding it


Have you tried subscribing to the thread? If you don't know how, the Pier and Surf *FAQ* has the info.
Go to http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=subscribe&titleandtext=1&match=all and check out *Subscriptions *about halfway down the page.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Ibought a used SR last fall for $100 and sold my jr to a family member.
> 
> I have my sr taken apart at the moment as im going to get it covered in truck bed liner. After it dries im going to put a plastic mesh on the bottom and sides with zip ties. Might go all out and throw on some LEDS.
> 
> Need to make more rod holders and a net hanger out of pvc


And decided against the bed liner... added more rod holders and net hanger.







Here we are loaded down for a simulated day of king fishing... set it up in the house as I didn't want to go upband down stairs lol....


----------



## dialout

surfmom said:


> heres the one hubby made for me.. still going to add more rod holders and a way to attach a flea holder


I like the webbing bottom. How is it attached? Screws on the underside?


----------



## Chris Proctor

cant get pics to load but mine is basically a mesh bottom and side garden wagon that ive zip tied PVC to the corners to carry rods, my cooler and tackle box fit in the floor, simple but works great for me


----------



## Chris Proctor

Chris Proctor said:


> cant get pics to load but mine is basically a mesh bottom and side garden wagon that ive zip tied PVC to the corners to carry rods, my cooler and tackle box fit in the floor, simple but works great for me


Only pic I have, its very simple but works fine until i feel the need to upgrade


----------



## surfmom

dialout said:


> I like the webbing bottom. How is it attached? Screws on the underside?


 so sorry dialout just saw this post. He drilled pilot holes then added 2 screws on each end of the webbing.


----------



## 1BadF350




----------



## 1BadF350

Sorry for the sideways pics above. Heres a better shot. This is what bored fisherman dream up over the winter, LOL All my mods were done with PVC piping and some misc Home Depot hardware.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

I like that A LOT!!!! 1BadF350, never thought of that. Leaves the cart for the coolers etc. Everyone has done a good job.... necessities are the mother of all inventions they say(whoever "THEY" may be).


----------



## greenbowfish

surfmom, how did you guys attach the wheels? Is the handle strong enough to hold the weight of the cart with your equipment? Thanks


----------



## surfmom

He capped the pvc then drilled holes and inserted the axel then put on the wheels. Yes the handle holds..ill take a couple of close ups of the hardware..


----------



## greenbowfish

Thanks surfmom, would like to build one. With a few kids still in college really cant see spending the money on a stainless or aluminum one for now. Look forward to seeing the hardware photos.


----------



## RoccoS

Just got my new pier cart set up...................loving it!!


----------



## toyotaman29

Nice cart Rocco


----------



## abass105

Nice cart Rocco. Trust me you are going to love it. I can't imagine pier or surf fishing without my cart.


----------



## 1BadF350

I give it two thumbs up Rocco. Nice!


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

I agree, NO way without some type of cart, WAY too much junk and the creatures of comfort that I have become accustomed to. EVERYONE has some REALLY NICE CARTS!!!! Keep them coming! Bowfish, this is why we wanted to get this started, Someone out there wants a cart built the way they want it, out of material that they can get and a way to assemble it. Good luck, post some pics when complete.


----------



## peeeeetey

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/asset.php?fid=10749&uid=35924&d=1402146091
I converted a deer drag by adding pole tubes. We fish Harbor Island near Beaufort SC. The walk to the fishing spot there is a mile+. Works good on the pier too.


----------



## toyotaman29

*New Fishing Cart*

I just put my new fishing cart together.... Cabela's had the Fish-n-Mate model 143 on sale for $199 plus $14 shipping, it was the lowest price i had seen, Bass Pro is like $270 for the same one.
I think it should be fine for me, it seems to be made pretty good and tires are nice size.... I'm going to try it out next month.


----------



## [email protected]

Here is my version of a pier/beach cart. This is my prototype that may not work in the sand. Now.. The back deck is collapsible and the back rod rack is removable with the front acting as an arm for an Umbrella stand. Still have some technical things to do, but, the marine cooler will have a foldable bleacher seat and an attached cutting board is in process. My new cart has four wider air tires and will have a wheel locking mechanism. It's still in process.


----------



## mrb1268

Heres mine so far....still have a few creature comforts to add but its ready to fish


----------



## rickyble

Here is mine. Not very elaborate but gets the job done at least for the last 4 years....


----------



## Beezer

rickyble said:


> Here is mine. Not very elaborate but gets the job done at least for the last 4 years....
> View attachment 12535
> View attachment 12536
> View attachment 12537


I started like this. I turned my ski rack into a rod rack and carried a cart like this on the back of a Geo Tracker. Then I moved on to a garden wagon with folding sides, then built that up with a taller wood frame. Now I have the biggest garden wagon available and 40' of PVC and a ton of elbows and tees to put it together with. When it's done it should be almost four feet long and about five feet high.


----------



## ecks

abass105 said:


> Here are pictures of my two carts. I use the Sr. for the surf and the Jr. for the pier.
> View attachment 11437
> View attachment 11438


The PVC rack on the bottom cart is genius !


----------



## Beezer

This is the newest, provided the pic uploaded from the IPod.


----------



## rabbitdog2

Are the PVC pipe on the side rod holders? If yes, how does that work? Looks like the attachment to the wood will not let the rod go in far enough.


----------



## Beezer

Yes, those are three rod holders. Instead of working harder I chose to cut apart my old frame and attach it to the side of the wagon. Instead of drilling only one side of the PVC to attach the holders I drilled both sides and then widened one to put my bolt through to hold it to the wood. If you look closely you can see the holes on the outside of the pipes, the rounded bolt heads I used are inside the pipes directly across from those. Those holders are for fighting rods, anchor rods will strap across the top of the PVC frame. The frame allows me to stack buckets and hold chairs etc. and is bolted through the bottom of the wagon 

On a given day it'll carry ten rods, four buckets, four cast nets, three to four chairs, tackle box, gaff, drop net, towels, food, rain gear and sometimes even a folding hammock. We don't fish for a few hours, we're in the water from sun up to sun down when we hit the pier. 

The cooler is separate, it's either strapped to the back and towed or my son pulls it. Completely loaded it's nearly four hundred lbs and can be rolled into the truck and out by one person, fully loaded, on a ramp that it sits on to keep it from rolling around in the truck bed.


----------



## sccamper

I threw this together a couple years ago. It works for the few times it gets used.


----------



## The Skink

my long distance cart

View attachment 13982


View attachment 13983


----------



## The Skink

My spot rig. Don't need anything bigger than this.

View attachment 13985


View attachment 13986


----------



## RichardS

*Trailer Hitch*

Just got this hitch for my cart. I love it!


----------



## powerhouse93

what size tires? where can i find those?


----------



## fishnchevy

*My pier cart Just keeps Growing*

Fishing cart






.





























When you have to have what you need. Weekend on the peir day or night!!!!
Results Count.... 
Dual Permit 19.5. &. 23 lbs on a live shrimp 4 ft. Under a bobber.....2:30 am.


----------



## ez2cdave

fishnchevy said:


> When you have to have what you need. Weekend on the pier day or night!!!!
> Results Count....
> Dual Permit 19.5. &. 23 lbs on a live shrimp 4 ft. Under a bobber.....2:30 am.


Nice Cart !

What's the WHISTLE for ?


----------



## fishnchevy

It's one of those low tech devices for calling for the drop net to land a big fish when you're beyond yelling distance at a long peir, and a cell call just ain't practical!!!


----------



## Jollymon

Fishnchevy That is the the most decked out cart I've seen . But whats the battery for and I don't see a coffee maker


----------



## rabbitdog2

No way anybody needs all that stuff on a pier cart. What do you do with all the stuff in the cooler if you catch fish?


----------



## fishnchevy

The battery is for the dual hose bait pump for mullet and mojaras, in the large bucket, also powers up the old school Q.Beam spot light, I've giving up on the rechargeable ones.. 
The bottom cooler is for the catch, other ones are grub and refreshments and stack with bungees, o.k.
But when we have a lot of bait for a weekend, I do have an extra folding flat cart for overflow. Got to be ready for whatever comes you're way!!! 

What ever happened to a bucket and pole????


----------



## phillyguy

The balolon tires and an expanded metal floor were the only mods. Love it. And I don't know why the pic is upside down.


----------



## Benji

Milk crate holds 6 tackle trays electrician tool pouch holds pliers, crimps, knives and other useful junk. Loaded with a cooler and/or bait tank it balances out fairly well.


----------



## duneyeti

The milk crate is nice, how did you attach it?


----------



## Benji

U-bolt and piece of flat aluminum. I'll post a pic later tonight


----------



## Benji




----------



## duneyeti

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## mttoney

As you can see, I like to go prepared...or I'm excessive lol


----------



## Jollymon

mttoney What are the 4 PVC long tubes for


----------



## mttoney

Jolley, longer sand spikes. If the sand is loose I can drive them deeper. Also keep my line higher and less likely to be walked into by people walking on the beach. I've never liked the little ones you get at Bass Pro and other tackle stores.


----------



## pa-fisherman

How can I find plans for making a cart out of pvc


----------



## new2salt

Just go to Pinterest and type in PVC surf cart and I think that you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## lil red jeep

[email protected] said:


> Here is my version of a pier/beach cart. This is my prototype that may not work in the sand. Now.. The back deck is collapsible and the back rod rack is removable with the front acting as an arm for an Umbrella stand. Still have some technical things to do, but, the marine cooler will have a foldable bleacher seat and an attached cutting board is in process. My new cart has four wider air tires and will have a wheel locking mechanism. It's still in process.
> View attachment 12457


I like how you have that parked right beside your recliner! Something tells me your remote control is one of those pockets!


----------



## Captainfirebeard

Recently upgraded my folding cart!


----------



## joek

Here ya go.
My pier cart has a day job sneak out whenever we can.


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher

Here's a bit of an upgrade to the Berkley Fishing Cart 48.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXPUVPvspBI&t=10s

View attachment 40209


----------



## Luke_1

Just wondering what would be good (and inexpensive) wheels you would use for soft sand situations. want to convert an oversized cooler into a cart


----------



## new2salt

If you are planning on pulling it on sand the wider the better. You could look for some off the front of an old lawnmower, pretty simple just need a long enough piece of round stick for your axle. I seen one once that had tires and wheels off of an ATV, made for really larger foot print but it would glide over the softest sand. An oversized cooler loaded could be a tough pull.


----------



## dbaugus




----------



## AZtoSC

Here's what i threw together with a cart we already had, some 1" PVC that was left behind my house from the previous owner and a few clamps and a bucket from the hardware store.
Now to get it down to the beach and get fishing.


----------



## Papa-T




----------



## AZtoSC

Thats handy!


----------



## smuckinphartass

This Wonder Wheeler by Rio Beach has spent a week or two on the beach with my wife & I since 200(x). The Wheeleez tires replaced the OEM hard plastic wheels after a squirrel chewed holes in one. I wish the squirrel had inspired me sooner. Tipped back on those soft tires this rig floats across soft sand even while loaded with... an umbrella, chairs, tackle, rods, spikes, coolers for drinks and bait and a 5G bucket holding a 6' castnet. I bought the wheels & saved a lot of $$ making my own axle upgrade kit with common hardware store items. The soft wheels are quieter than OEM plastic ones when crossing tiled areas or wooden walks. The rig can wiggle through most doorways of the places we've rented and folds compactly. It's also a big help at checkin/checkout when other guests are hoarding the luggage trolleys.


----------

